# Home brewed Test E vs. Home brewed Test C?



## BiologicalChemist (Nov 24, 2015)

When buying from UG labs..which would you rather choose. Home brewed Test E or Home brewed Test C? and why? I've heard some things like Test E is more reliable but I could be wrong about this...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 24, 2015)

This sounds like you're about to make your own startup....

I'll bite, I prefer test e. It requires little or no solvents and can be made at a much higher concentration without crashing unlike cyp.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Nov 24, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> This sounds like you're about to make your own startup....
> 
> I'll bite, I prefer test e. It requires little or no solvents and can be made at a much higher concentration without crashing unlike cyp.



Haha I see what you're saying. But no, I'm not asking for that reason. I'm asking mainly out of curiosity and some things I've heard..also because I'm almost out of my HRT ( test cyp. ) so I need to grab some in the mean time. But that's the exact answer I was looking for thanks Doc


----------



## oldtimer (Dec 20, 2015)

Test E can be made with a basic oil, cyp is normally made with ethyl oleate which a small percentage of people do have an allergic reaction.  less then 5%.  Enanthate does seem to cause a little more site injection pain, however I do agree that enanthate can be mixed at higher doses.  I think if you look at the half life of either, to keep your blood levels at a constant, you should be injection atleast ever 3-4 days.  So realistically there is no reason to be injection test 400 or more because you can easily reach 750-1200 mg of test weekly.


----------



## bvs (Dec 21, 2015)

I don't know why but test c is pretty much unheard of in this part of the world


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 21, 2015)

oldtimer said:


> Test E can be made with a basic oil, cyp is normally made with ethyl oleate which a small percentage of people do have an allergic reaction.  less then 5%.  Enanthate does seem to cause a little more site injection pain, however I do agree that enanthate can be mixed at higher doses.  I think if you look at the half life of either, to keep your blood levels at a constant, you should be injection atleast ever 3-4 days.  So realistically there is no reason to be injection test 400 or more because you can easily reach 750-1200 mg of test weekly.


I'd rather hit one or two pins a week. So yes, high concentration test is nice for that.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 21, 2015)

oldtimer said:


> Test E can be made with a basic oil, cyp is normally made with ethyl oleate which a small percentage of people do have an allergic reaction.  less then 5%.  Enanthate does seem to cause a little more site injection pain, however I do agree that enanthate can be mixed at higher doses.  I think if you look at the half life of either, to keep your blood levels at a constant, you should be injection atleast ever 3-4 days.  So realistically there is no reason to be injection test 400 or more because you can easily reach 750-1200 mg of test weekly.



Are you saying test c must be made with eo? Because no it doesnt. If a lab is making Cyp with eo they have no idea what they are doing.  Take a look at the ingredients in Watson test cyp.  Oil, ba, bb, hormone.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 21, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> When buying from UG labs..which would you rather choose. Home brewed Test E or Home brewed Test C? and why? I've heard some things like Test E is more reliable but I could be wrong about this...



Reliability is entirely due to the source not the hormones ester.


----------



## tunafisherman (Dec 21, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Are you saying test c must be made with eo? Because no it doesnt. If a lab is making Cyp with eo they have no idea what they are doing.  Take a look at the ingredients in Watson test cyp.  Oil, ba, bb, hormone.



I'm with POB here, I don't think there is much of a difference, and no cyp does not require EO.  I prefer whatever reliable gear/ester I can get my hands on.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 21, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Are you saying test c must be made with eo? Because no it doesnt. If a lab is making Cyp with eo they have no idea what they are doing.  Take a look at the ingredients in Watson test cyp.  Oil, ba, bb, hormone.



Exactly...test c is made the same way test e is


----------



## Iron1 (Dec 21, 2015)

Test is test


----------



## Milo (Dec 21, 2015)

I think it's bullshit, but I've heard 2 different people tell me that Test C makes them "hold more water" than E. Sounds like complete bullshit broscience but has anyone else heard this shit?


----------



## IronCore (Dec 21, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Exactly...test c is made the same way test e is



not the same way... but similar... Test C crashes above about 225mg/ml where test E will hold well into the 400mg/ml range... without getting into the chemistry/physics of the molecules and esters... the esters also work in a very similar time frame, I like to switch esters for no other reason than "bro-science" says it helps to keep your tolerance in check by switching esters periodically... BTW... that isn't true so don't quote me.

to the OP... if you out... just get more Test Cyp... case closed.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 21, 2015)

Milo said:


> I think it's bullshit, but I've heard 2 different people tell me that Test C makes them "hold more water" than E. Sounds like complete bullshit broscience but has anyone else heard this shit?


I have a friend that swears cyp makes his nips more sensitive than E, and has tried different brands.


----------



## GYMBRAT (Dec 21, 2015)

Never personally felt a difference a difference between the two tests sue to being practically identical


----------



## IronCore (Dec 21, 2015)

GYMBRAT said:


> Never personally felt a difference a difference between the two tests sue to being practically identical



this has been my experience as well... Test Phenylprop is a different story.. I dont know what is magic about it... but I can tell a difference.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 21, 2015)

IronCore said:


> not the same way... but similar... Test C crashes above about 225mg/ml where test E will hold well into the 400mg/ml range... without getting into the chemistry/physics of the molecules and esters... the esters also work in a very similar time frame, I like to switch esters for no other reason than "bro-science" says it helps to keep your tolerance in check by switching esters periodically... BTW... that isn't true so don't quote me.
> 
> to the OP... if you out... just get more Test Cyp... case closed.



Ok mr technical lol what I should have said is it is made exactly the same until you get into higher concentrations 



Milo said:


> I think it's bullshit, but I've heard 2 different people tell me that Test C makes them "hold more water" than E. Sounds like complete bullshit broscience but has anyone else heard this shit?



I have heard this before as well...along with test c hits harder...most of the time I just agree with them because you just can't fix stupid


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 22, 2015)

IronCore said:


> this has been my experience as well... Test Phenylprop is a different story.. I dont know what is magic about it... but I can tell a difference.



I ran the phenyl prop after you had told me about it... my dick didn't get bigger like.you said it would 

But I did grow some musskels.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 22, 2015)

IC loves the TPP



IronCore said:


> this has been my experience as well... Test Phenylprop is a different story.. I dont know what is magic about it... but I can tell a difference.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Dec 22, 2015)

So what mg/ml would you choose if you brewed your own gear ? 200-250 ?  Or higher ?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 22, 2015)

Redrum1327 said:


> So what mg/ml would you choose if you brewed your own gear ? 200-250 ?  Or higher ?



For cyp? I made some at 250mg/ml and 300mg/ml. Both held fine until the day I left them outside during winter. Heated them up and put them inside and never crashed again.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 22, 2015)

250 or 300 is what id do for C/E.  

if your going to do TPP, 150


----------



## Redrum1327 (Dec 22, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> For cyp? I made some at 250mg/ml and 300mg/ml. Both held fine until the day I left them outside during winter. Heated them up and put them inside and never crashed again.



Either cyp or eth just curious


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 22, 2015)

Redrum1327 said:


> Either cyp or eth just curious



Enanthate can be made a higher concentration easier than cypionate but it could have a bite.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Dec 22, 2015)

I don't really see any need to go higher that 250-300 and I like being able to walk without a slight limp the day after I pin my quads lol 
T400 makes me walk like kanye west and noone wants that .


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 23, 2015)

Everyone always complains about t400.. The stuff I ran the past 2 cycles has been great. Actually less pip than the 250 I have from a different lab that's made with mct.


----------



## IronCore (Dec 23, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> IC loves the TPP



you down with TPP???... yeah you know me!!!


----------



## IronCore (Dec 23, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I ran the phenyl prop after you had told me about it... my dick didn't get bigger like.you said it would
> 
> But I did grow some musskels.



well... you know... it works differently for every one... maybe I should have specified... it makes my dick get bigger when I see pretty ladies...


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 23, 2015)

You must be pinning sub-glans


----------



## oldtimer (Dec 28, 2015)

Yes that is exactly what I am saying, the original post is referring to ug labs.  Correct me if I am wrong, but Watson is not an underground lab, secondly, if I remember correctly watson makes a 200mg/ml. 20%bb and 9%ba. I think most ug labs keep the ba to less then 3%. bb and ba are both solvents.  the melting point of cyp is about 212deg f. enanthate is about 98 deg f. that has a direct effect on its stability in a serum. Certainly you can say i dont know what I am talking about, but if a homebrewer knows how to keep cyp at 250mg/ml from crashing without additional solvent, I would love to know.  Besides that, what is the big deal about ethyl oleate anyways? its used by compound pharmacies all over the usa for legitimant reasons, and yes I know that its not approved by the F.D.A. I will brew up a 250mg/ml batch using the same ratio as watson and bring it a higher temp. and see what happens.. I bet it crashes within a few weeks.  hell while I am at it I will do it with 200mg and compare the two.  but to say that anyone that uses additional solvents such as e.o. to make cyp, i think is a little bit of a stretch.  curiosity, what about proprionate at 100mg/ml.... you think oil will suffice?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 28, 2015)

oldtimer said:


> Yes that is exactly what I am saying, the original post is referring to ug labs.  Correct me if I am wrong, but Watson is not an underground lab, secondly, if I remember correctly watson makes a 200mg/ml. 20%bb and 9%ba. I think most ug labs keep the ba to less then 3%. bb and ba are both solvents.



You're WAY off about Watson. They only use 0.9% BA. They use less than UGLs. 



> the melting point of cyp is about 212deg f. enanthate is about 98 deg f. that has a direct effect on its stability in a serum.



You mean stability in a SOLUTION. Serum is referring to something else. 

Certainly you can say i dont know what I am talking about, but if a homebrewer knows how to keep cyp at 250mg/ml from crashing without additional solvent, I would love to know.  [/quote]

I mass Cyp at 300mg/ml using only BA and BB. 



> Besides that, what is the big deal about ethyl oleate anyways? its used by compound pharmacies all over the usa for legitimant reasons, and yes I know that its not approved by the F.D.A. I will brew up a 250mg/ml batch using the same ratio as watson and bring it a higher temp. and see what happens.. I bet it crashes within a few weeks.  hell while I am at it I will do it with 200mg and compare the two.  but to say that anyone that uses additional solvents such as e.o. to make cyp, i think is a little bit of a stretch.  curiosity, what about proprionate at 100mg/ml.... you think oil will suffice?



Have you seen what EO can do to rubber and plastic? I'm betting no. Do you know some people can get severe reactions to EO? 

If a solution is going to crash, it won't take weeks.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 28, 2015)

A solution can "crash" within an hour under certain conditions....

EO is a nasty solvent, in reality all solvents are nasty.  BB can take paint off wood.....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 28, 2015)

oldtimer said:


> Yes that is exactly what I am saying, the original post is referring to ug labs.  Correct me if I am wrong, but Watson is not an underground lab, secondly, if I remember correctly watson makes a 200mg/ml. 20%bb and 9%ba. I think most ug labs keep the ba to less then 3%. bb and ba are both solvents.  the melting point of cyp is about 212deg f. enanthate is about 98 deg f. that has a direct effect on its stability in a serum. Certainly you can say i dont know what I am talking about, but if a homebrewer knows how to keep cyp at 250mg/ml from crashing without additional solvent, I would love to know.  Besides that, what is the big deal about ethyl oleate anyways? its used by compound pharmacies all over the usa for legitimant reasons, and yes I know that its not approved by the F.D.A. I will brew up a 250mg/ml batch using the same ratio as watson and bring it a higher temp. and see what happens.. I bet it crashes within a few weeks.  hell while I am at it I will do it with 200mg and compare the two.  but to say that anyone that uses additional solvents such as e.o. to make cyp, i think is a little bit of a stretch.  curiosity, what about proprionate at 100mg/ml.... you think oil will suffice?



Eo is nasty shit. I have used prop at 100 and cyp at 250 and neither have ever had eo.


----------



## oldtimer (Jan 5, 2016)

did you have any injection pain or local pain, with the prop?


----------

